# Braced walls



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone else is having as much fun with the Braced wall calculations required to design sunrooms as I am here in Virginia?
I was just looking at a second story screen porch my daughter just had built in GA. Just built on 4x4 or 6x6 posts!


----------

